# RESULT!! Thanks knaveTO



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I went to North American Fish Breeders today to check out the Hillstream Loaches you told me about only to find 2 tanks of gorgeous _Sewellia lineolata_ which are one of the Roll-Royces of Hillstreams, but also a lone individual of _Sewellia_ sp. "spotted" which is undescribed. As far as I'm aware this is the first time this species has been in the GTA.

They were $5.99 which is a killer price so I got the odd one and two male _lineolata_ because the one male I have has done zip with the 4 females. The two _lineolata_ aren't being co-operative with photography but the "spotty" was ready for her closeup Mr. DeMille.

I was very pleased that the lady there asked if I would like to catch them (considering I've never bought fish there before) because that way I could pick and choose exactly the ones I wanted plus use my patented credit-card flip into the net procedure which gets these sticky critters off the glass without trauma.










Slip into glide. _Sewellia_ have this habit of dropping of elevated areas and gliding on the current. It's rather graceful.










You lookin' at me?










There was me expecting the usual _Beaufortia_ 

Merci!

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh nice one!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I think I got two of the ones in your pic and one of the more stripped ones...

Glad you got something you really wanted!


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you have loads of current in their tank?

Martin.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow great pictures! Hmmm I'll have to get back to NA Breeders I've only been there once. I don't blame the lady for letting you net them, my little albino long fins are a pain to catch and their babies I'm not looking forward to having to move them as they grow.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have a current running over the cave structure that they call home, so yes they are getting a decent current, although nothing like what you have set up... however I am contemplaing some interesting things for the 65 tall I am currently working on


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice score MT-ED .


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Great pics as usual! Very nice fish too


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Great fish and photos.


----------

